# My Clay Bettas



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm going to make more of these, but I just made one of Chip. Sorry, I'm not taking requests or anything, because I'm really low on clay right now. I can't send any either, because I have never shipped anything out of the country.

Here is Chips clay model:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Second picture of Chips model:


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Cute


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Good job


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, I try my best but sometimes things don't work out.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

I just did my second one and it turned out like this! Its a RoseTail betta so it has a longer, bigger tail.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Second RoseTail photo.


----------

